# Striking from the guard



## Handsword (Jun 16, 2003)

How do you practice realistic striking while inside the opponent's guard?

And on the other side of the coin, how does the person on their back get to practice realistic defence?

Of course, an element of safety is required here for sustained practice.

From the strikers point-of-view I've practiced with straight and hooking punches to the head and body while wearing fingerless gloves.  Elbows are forearm strikes are restricted, although 'grinding in' with the forearm is allowed.

From the defenders point of view, I try to create distance, wrap up the arms and/or neck (get the opponent too close to strike effectively), submit or sweep.  As soon as I can change position or submit, we go back and start the drill again.

What do you think of the above method of training strikes with the guard?

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2003)

When utilizing strikes in a grappling situation there sole purose should be to create a transitional gap to give you positional advantage. A finger in the eye could very well end the threat but it is a last ditch effort if you don't have a plan other than the strike in of its self. Grapplers generaly want to be struck at because it give them a nice long arm to lock up or pin across the attackers face.


----------



## redfang (Jun 17, 2003)

We generally strike while rolling using standard MMA gloves. We will use moderate force, enough to ring your ears a bit, but not break noses and such if we can help it.  We will use elbows and knees when the opportunity presents, but with very light force during practice.  No one wants to prevent someone from training for weeks at a time if it can be prevented. If we want to focus on striking with greater force, we'll put on heavier pads and limit the grappling.


----------



## ace (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Handsword _
> *How do you practice realistic striking while inside the opponent's guard?
> 
> And on the other side of the coin, how does the person on their back get to practice realistic defence?
> ...



1 good Drill While inside the Guard.
Get  Good Helmets for U & Your Partner.
Throw Short Shots To the Ribs When his Natural
Re action is To stop that shot Throw 1 to the head.
Reapt,Reapt,Reapt.

U can also Practise Elbowing The Thighs
Change the Strikes to the head from Close fist
to Palm strikes & can also use the hammer fist.

Hope this helps Theres more but these are Basics.

:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 6, 2003)

The drills so far sound good.  When you do this stuff, the guy on the bottom really has to stay active:  attacking, striking, holding, going for sweeps & submissions, and pushing away to stand up.  Standing up is a big one!  If the guy stays really close, tie his arms up and sweep him over.  If he pushes away, this is your chance to push him back with your feet and stand! Don't overlook this little but important piece!

Best,

~TT


----------



## J-kid (Jul 9, 2003)

Head butt works great if you are in someones guard.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 9, 2003)

Depends on who I am working out with, but have used the Kempo gloves. Thick on the one side with open fingers. NHB gloves, and just open hand palm heels to practice striking. The gloves you can practice striking hard on each other. The kempo gloves for the people who are scared of getting hit. NHB gloves for the people who don't mind to getting hit. Palm heels don't have the time to get gloves on in a real fight and need to protect your hands. For helmets none. One might consider a mouth piece though do not want to get TMJ.
Bob    :asian:


----------

